# Q about RT3



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

I haven't been on here for quite some time, and I'm missing all you wonderful folks!! My I'net at home is kaput, so I get on only sporadically.

I finally got my RT3 checked. I do have some, bit it is within the lab's "normal" range. Is there a "normal" amount of RT3, or should I do the T3 only therapy to rid myself of it?

Update on my thyroid battle and health -

I finally got my doc to start me on Cytomel (!) in May. I immediately noticed a great improvement in my symptoms - primarily the chronic pain and spasms in my neck/shoulders. Also, my sleep has improved so much. I have been able to go off nearly all pain meds, depression meds and muscle relaxers. My dose was increased just last week from 15 mcg a day to 25 mcg. Already, things are better still! Now, even my loud, constant tinnitus is improved greatly. Gads, what a fight it is to get the proper treatment. So glad for the small successes I have had.

Thanks for everything from you all - you have educated me so much, and with that knowledge, I have been able to better advocate for myself. Can't express what a huge difference this has made in my life. Any info on the RT3 question is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rT3
http://thyroid-rt3.com/whatis.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hi there! We miss you also.

Here is very good info on rT3. You will see that you should have some but not a lot! Are you taking T4 also? I wonder?


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks Andros!

My RT3 is 9 (range 7-24) so I think I'm good there.

Yes, I am on T4 also.

Here are my weird labs...history...

I was taking .025 Levothyroxine, my FT4 labs were 1.0 (range 0,10-5.50) They upped it to .050, and my labs are now .09 - weird I think

Before starting Cytomel, my FT3 was 2.7. Taking .015 mg, labs went down again to 2.6 (range 2.3-4.2)

These same labs show my TSH (already very low...) went up very slightly.

I've been increased to .075 Levo and .025 Cytomel. will have labs checked again in 5 more weeks.

I experienced arrithymias last night...wonder if the Cytomel is to blame (been on it nearly a week) ??? I take it in the morning with my Levo, (no split dose) so don't know, with it's short half-life, if it would affect me that many hours later (about 15 hrs. later). Can you tell me?

Also, I cannot understand these labs - is this really strange, or do others also go down when meds are increased??

Thanks again for your help


----------

